# Roller Needs A Home - Staten Island NY



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

An unbanded roller (at least that's our guess) urgently needs a home. The bird is currently located with the rescuer in Staten Island NY. Due to allergy problems, the finder is not able to keep the bird. Placement needed quickly.

This bird is listed on 911 Pigeon Alert.

Terry


----------

